# Programmas / Software >  Firefox gļuks

## Mairis

Tikko Firefox piedāvāja updeitoties uz jaunāku versiju, updeitoju, bet vairs nevar ieiet netā caur viņu !!!?????
Kas tas pa prikolu????

----------


## timmijss

restartē kompi  ::

----------


## Mairis

Restartēju, tāpat neiet!!!!!

----------


## Athlons

::  warbūt faierwallis neļauj?

----------


## Mairis

> warbūt faierwallis neļauj?


 čista, aiziet!!!!

----------


## Mairis

Beigās sanāca, ka nevis Firefox gļuks, bet gan Firewall gļuks!!!

----------


## malacis

Tas nav nekāds gļuks, bet pareiza ugunsmūra darbība - bez lietotāja akcepta neatļaut modificētai programmai līst tīklā.

----------


## Mairis

> Tas nav nekāds gļuks, bet pareiza ugunsmūra darbība - bez lietotāja akcepta neatļaut modificētai programmai līst tīklā.


 bet kaa ta pirmstam gaaja???
Man firewall settingos raadiijas PERMIT ALL, bet taapataas negaaja!
Tad es izdeesu vinu no firewall saraksta, pievienoju no jauna, un tad aizgaaja!
Vai tad tas nav gļuks???

----------

